# Casa Grande, AZ - A114414, 3yr old Female



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This DOG - ID#A114414

I am a female, black and cream German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 14, 2011.

*Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:*
This dog came from Montgomery Road in Casa Grande, Arizona.


For more information about this animal, call:
Pinal County Animal Care and Control at (520) 509-3555
Ask for information about animal ID number A114414


----------

